# Saniflo macerating toilets



## Quattro (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey y'all!

My basement could really use a 1/2 bath. A toilet and a sink, that is. There is no provision in the slab for a regular waste drain. So I'm considering the "Saniflo" macerating toilet. 

I guess it uses a pump with a chopping mechanism that will grind "stuff" down small enough to be piped out in 1.25" PVC. Can pump as high as 9 feet vertical, and 100 feet horizontal (with a slight gravity angle). This sounds ideal to me...I can just run the PVC straight up to the basement ceiling, and then over to the soil stack and TY it in. 

Anyone hear of these? Anyone install or use one?

The basic model "Sanicompact" is about $700 online with free shipping. 

Thanks!
Q


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Quattro:
I have seen them in other brands and I think they are great for a basement. You are very limited when you have living space below the sewer line but there are several brands that pump it up-hill for you.
These systems void the first rule of plumbing, 'it don't run uphill'.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Sep 8, 2008)

If you do have pipes under the slab I wouldn't do the saniflow. If you need lift then it may be a good solution. If you have pipes below then its cutting corners in my opinion.


----------



## Hube (Sep 9, 2008)

Sani-flo, in my opinion is the best. I installed one in my finished basement (sink, toilet,shower) about 10 years ago and it still works great.


----------



## Quattro (Sep 9, 2008)

handyguys said:


> If you do have pipes under the slab I wouldn't do the saniflow. If you need lift then it may be a good solution. If you have pipes below then its cutting corners in my opinion.



Hmm, why do you say that? What corners are being cut? Thanks.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 9, 2008)

Quattro said:


> Hmm, why do you say that? What corners are being cut? Thanks.



My opinion - Adding something that is proprietary and requires electricity and a pump when something tried and true (gravity) can work is asking for potential trouble. I like to follow the KISS principle. If you can use gravity to take care of the waste water then do that. If you cant then the saniflow may be an ideal solution.

A more conventional option in situations where you need to pump would be to put in a separate sewage ejection pit and separate pump. Doing things this way will require more work but keeps the pump separate and allows for any style toilet you may desire.

Sure - Saniflow and similar setups are a great solution in many circumstances. I may need to go that route if I add a half bath in my basement. I wish I was lucky, like you, to be able to not use such a solution.

Oh - and just using gravity will likely be cheaper too in many circumstances.


----------



## Quattro (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if I have under-slab piping. I assume I do, since there is a plastic clean-out on the street side of the basement. I just can't see tearing up the concrete, adding the necessary fittings, and getting everything nicely patched being less expensive than $600. (I found the sanicompact for this much online...free shipping). Plus, it can handle the gray water from the sink...no need to tie that into the under-slab sewage line.

I get the KISS principle though. And I do see potential issues with non-waste items getting flushed. 

It is interesting to know that this company (Saniflo) has been around so long...it says a lot about the success of their product, I think.


----------



## Hube (Sep 9, 2008)

Sure, using GRAVITY would be best, BUT, if you don't have any drainage lines etc in the floor (like the poster said) then the sani-flo/sani-plus is the one to use because all it needs is a 3/4 discharge line to the sewer or septic. 
And no problems at all to install.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 9, 2008)

As for cost - I am a DIY guy. A little sledge work, a little digging and some bags of concrete wouldn't be that much money but a lot of work if you have a long run.  To hire it out could get costly.


----------

